# Master Mixers, listen-up.



## Captain Chaos (23/6/18)

Anyone of you whizz blenders ever tried to clone something like SNLV18?

I've been trying for a while now. Effort is paying off. I've managed to get 4 flavours figured out so far. 
* Strawberry 
* Naartjie
* Litchi
* Vanilla

I'll disclose the 18 others in about 27 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

